# I just came here to try and get some nookie... what's the problem



## girl3000 (Sep 7, 2011)

why do all my threads get locked?

isn't anyone here into tall brown hared girls?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

You're full of shit. How pronounced is your adams apple?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

I can hear the sweet sound of the diesel engine of the Ban Bus being fired-up.

View attachment 2863


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

I just drove it over him/her.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*hip hip, hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

girl3000 said:


> isn't anyone here into tall brown hared girls?


Brown HARED girls? As in rabbits? Honey, some of the guys here may be into some weird things, but I don't think any of them are THAT freaky. :S

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

...ummm if you want to get some "nookie" then go to a dating site where you can because this is not the place...


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Sure, if you don't mind sloppy seconds from the CMPSA gangbang...


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Hush said:


> Sure, if you don't mind sloppy seconds from the CMPSA gangbang...


Ewww....thanks for the unwanted imagery.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Wow that is all I can say.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

View attachment 2864


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hush:619594 said:


> Sure, if you don't mind sloppy seconds from the CMPSA gangbang...


It made it clear it had no interest in wackers



USMCMP5811:619593 said:


> What, no Masscops gang bang? :shades_smile:


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Throw us some nekkid pics of the real you in the Green Room, then we'll vote on it..


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## mpguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Can you un-ban her until the photos arrive? After we get the photos, kick her ass back out, unless....


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm thinking girl3000 is MechanixMan just having some last minute fun before getting his head jammed in a toilet during morning wake-up on Day-2 in New Braintree. See how your intense training and super body helps you suck some well deserved toilet water there boya.

That or it's one of our regulars, as 263FPD has previously alluded to. Maybe someone who suddenly found a lot of free time (IOD, terminated, suspended, vacation, etc...)

Other than legit pictures or a way to click and see some for veracity purposes, I'm not buying this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The pic posted in the GR is legit, she has an outdated myspace page,
etc.


----------



## mpguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I want to touch the hiney


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok, so I missed unsolicited flirting AAAAAAAND nude pics?!?! How is it I can never find the green room or get in it?!?! I hate you all!!!! LOL


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Her IP address doesn't match up with any other members, past or present.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

frapmpd24 said:


> Maybe someone who suddenly found a lot of free time (IOD, terminated, suspended, vacation, etc...)


Not me, I swear! If I was going to pull a prank, my alter ego would be a CMPSA-type whacker, not a holster-sniffer.

Just ask the crew at privateofficer.com :shades_smile:


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

View attachment 2874


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Another one rides the bus


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Can someone PM me the green room password?


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

How about a g rated pic in this thread? As in head shot (no USMCMP511, not the smiley "have a nice day" icon with a red oozing opening in the forehead. Sicko!)

*IBTL*


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Whats the MGL for false advertising of the breast area by means of the padded manziere?


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Not hideous.



USMCMP5811 said:


> that's the one _*being passed around*_.


:smoke:



7costanza said:


> Whats the MGL for false advertising of the breast area by means of the padded manziere?


 False advertizing is what Hooters does. I don't give a hoot about their wings.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

7costanza said:


> manziere


The Bro!!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

grn3charlie said:


> False advertizing is what Hooters does. I don't give a hoot about their wings.


Their wings suck, probably the worst I've ever had. If it weren't for tits, no one would eat there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

Johnny Law said:


> Their wings suck, probably the worst I've ever had. If it weren't for tits, no one would eat there.


I don't get the whole Hooters thing....go to any sports-themed restaurant, and the good-looking waitresses have figured out that the less they wear, the better the tips.


----------

